# 5-point harness for over 40 lbs? For not too much $$$?



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My 3 year old son is almost 40 lbs. and his convertible seat only goes up to 40 lbs. I know he's not old enough for a belt positioning booster but we cannot afford a $200 seat for him. We have looked at every store we've gone to but the only 5 pt. harness for over 40 lbs. we can find is a Britax for $200 or more. Ouch. Help?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The *best* cheaper higher harnessing seat is a nautilus - they run around $150.

If you absolutely can't swing that, IF the seat where the carseat will be installed has a head rest, then you could use an apex.

hope that helps!

-Angela


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Why does the Apex require a headrest?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littleaugustbaby* 
Why does the Apex require a headrest?

Basically, it's rather flimsy. It's not reinforced to be strong enough without the headrest behind it.

-Angela


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Albeebaby has an Apex on sale for $89.99.

our almost 4 yr old rides in one. we like it just fine and it does the job, but I'd prefer a Nautilus for just a little bit more $ (and actually when we bought the Apex it was $130 at babiesrus)

and yeah, needs a headrest. I would not be comfy installing it in our 3rd row.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Our Big Lots has the Apex for $85.

I also saw the True Fit on sale for $123 at Amazon


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

I was going to say to look at the Graco Nautilus.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

We love our nautilus seats.

our 43 pound 45 inch 6 year old is in a Nautilus in both of our vehicles

both 3 1/2 year olds are in the Nautilus in our van, 34 pounds/38 inches and 38 pounds 42 inches

Got them for $125 2 from baby universe and 2 from amazon (look for coupon codes to get the 10% off, with free shipping and no tax it made them much cheaper than in store)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I definitely recommend the Nautilus. You can regularly get them for around $120 online at Amazon or Walmart.com.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Another vote for a nautilus. It'll last you the longest for the least amount of money. And it's an awesome seat to boot!


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Titus loves his Nautilus. There's a cup holder and the armrests have little cubbies on the insides for trucks. You don't have to take the whole darn thing apart to clean the cover under their butt either. It's a seperate piece.

So not only is it 65 pound harness, but it has super high harness slots should your little dude ever shoot up in height suddenly


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Awesome, I found the Nautilus on Amazon for $134.99 with free shipping!







:


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

good deal


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

I also saw the True Fit on sale for $123 at Amazon
I need to order one of these ASAP... and I saw that price on Amazon but it says 4-6 weeks for delivery







I can't wait that long..


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Mine's already been transmitted to FedEx and is expected to arrive on January 3rd... but maybe they ran out of stock already? I ordered it on Friday night.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah they had just a few in stock at that price...I still ordered one on Saturday...I can wait a month to save a hundred bucks with the free shipping!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah i ordered the true fit on sale at amazon too.... it was back up to full price the next day. mines supposed to be here this week. im thankful, we were in a car wreck the week before christmas, and i needed to replace the marathon


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
yeah i ordered the true fit on sale at amazon too.... it was back up to full price the next day. mines supposed to be here this week. im thankful, we were in a car wreck the week before christmas, and i needed to replace the marathon

Have you taken your old seats to your insurance agent? They should be included in any "damage" totals for the accident. We brought ours to our agent, she looked up the prices online, cut us a check and disposed of the old/crashed ones.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

the True Fit


----------

